# In a sling for 6 weeks following Shoulder surgery



## jamesm123 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I am after some advice following being forced into a sling and being unable to use my shoulder for 6 weeks and have been told that I can't play Squash or lift heavy weights for about 3-6 months!.

Well I am not a big body builder but I do work out with weights 3 times per week, play Squash 3 times per week and also swim and do cardio regularly.

I am very proud of my physique...not massive but well toned and reasonble size!

Is there any advice on how to lose as little strength and bulk as possible during this time, of course long term I should be able to train more effectively as I have been restricted due to the shoulder injury prioir to surgery!

I am doing lots of long walking, exercise bikes, leg work, presses, extensione etc, but obvioulsy no squats.....in fact I reckon I can grow bigger legs during this period....I am also doing lots of core work, sit ups, leg raises etc...

But the question is how much bulk and strength am I likely to lose, wht can I do to minimise this and how long would it take to fully restore size and strength?

I can do some (very limited) arm movements several times per day, which the physio said will help a little to keep flexibility but I can't use any weights full stop for at least 3 months (sorry maybe som very light rehab exercises after 6 weeks).....

Anyway all advice, opinions and personal experience would be welcome.....oh and if it helps even before I started any weights people thought I worked out so I am hoping that my natural (good fortune may help alittle)  

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Craig@MS (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi mate, been down the same road your going, keep that arm in the sling and look after it i was too eager getting back and im paying the price for it now!!!!

It's your diet that will be the defining factor weather you lose weight or maintain!!

Just keep up with cardio work aiming at 65% of your max HR 40-60mins 4-5 times a week and keep your weights low and reps hight for endrunce and extra weight loss!!!

cheers


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 16, 2007)

Just let your shoulder heal and don't worry about your physique.  Shoulders can be a real pain in the ass if the injury lingers.  Six weeks could turn into a year if you don't lay off it.  

You won't go from lean and muscular to a sloppy fat ass in six weeks.


----------



## jamesm123 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guy's but does anyone have any advice on what to eat etc...I have been told to continue to eat lots of protein, but without working the upper body will my muscles not turn to fat?

Also will Core, Leg and Cardio work help to keep the muscle tone...despite ineviatabley losing some bulk.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 16, 2007)

It sounds like you are on the right track, doing what you can without putting your injured shoulder at risk.  I do, however, suggest adding in some work for the opposite, uninjured, shoulder/arm.  There is a carryover effect in strength.  It will help you bounce back quicker if you keep lifting unilaterally with your good arm.

As well, you may consider seeing a sports medicine doctor instead of a general practitioner/regular orthopedist.  It's always safer to say lay off the activity, but in my opinion, it's usually better to get back to doing activity as soon as possible, so long as it doesn't aggravate the injury.  My athletic training professor seemed to share the same philosophy.  3-6 months just seems a little excessive if we are just talking about lifting in general (I could see 6 months before you can back to really heavy stuff).  I subluxed my shoulder and I was able to start lifting at least some light moderate weights with that arm within the first 6 weeks or so.  I wasn't doing any pressing, but I could do some light rowing.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Just let your shoulder heal and don't worry about your physique.  Shoulders can be a real pain in the ass if the injury lingers.  Six weeks could turn into a year if you don't lay off it.
> 
> You won't go from lean and muscular to a sloppy fat ass in six weeks.



Or 10 years


----------

